# Rest After Feeding



## Momof2Aussies (Jan 9, 2013)

I was wondering how long you guys wait to let your dogs exercise after feeding. At my work, we wait 1 hour after feeding the dogs kibble, but should I be waiting longer with raw? 
I'm more interested about the meat with the bone, not ground up stuff. 
Thanks!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I feed raw, and try to wait at least an hour after eating. One of girls, Copper over does it easily and food will come back quick with her. Raw digests faster than kibble, so the wait may not need to be as long. But, It's best IMO to wait a good hour before lots of excercise, especially with such active dogs.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Only a few minutes because she doesn't get too crazy after. She eats and then spends 10 minutes rubbing her head and body all over the rug in happiness. I figure she's not really moving around in a way she'll get bloat.
She gets slightly hyper after the rubs.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> Only a few minutes because she doesn't get too crazy after. She eats and then spends 10 minutes rubbing her head and body all over the rug in happiness. I figure she's not really moving around in a way she'll get bloat.
> She gets slightly hyper after the rubs.


Haha Chance does exactly the same, he spends ages rubbing his head all over where he's just eaten!

OP i try and leave an hour before any proper exercise


----------



## Momof2Aussies (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! That's what I thought. Tanner has his first Agility 2 class tonight and it's during his dinner time so I have to plan on when a good time to feed him is. The class starts at 6PM so I am thinking 4-4:30?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

When we do training classes we try to feed meals after class. Gally is so much more focused if he's a little hungry and will work extra hard.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

My dogs must be the exception. They eat, go outside to go to the bathroom, come back in and sleep.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Raw does digest quicker then kibble. Some say wait, some say no wait is needed. I don't know if there is a right or wrong; but I know if Khan gets too crazy right after he eats it may come back up Shelby on the other hand doesn't seem to have any issues. I figure waiting an hour for both isn't going kill them! LOL. Besides growing up we had to wait an hour after lunch to get back in the pool. Why not follow my moms advise!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i don't want murphy playing fetch or wrestling with another dog after eating for about an hour but he really gets frisky after a meal. it seems like the more he enjoys a meal the friskier he gets. On kibble he always rubbed his face on the carpet, rolled around, made happy noises, sneezed and for some reason runs upstairs to get a toy and comes back down with it. In addition to that, now if he's outside he likes to pee on where he ate and scratch the ground with his back feet and do mini happy laps.....Seems somewhat instinctual so I let him do it. Nothing too crazy though....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I wait an hour minimum before a run at the river but I only give a small breakfast for that reason and then a larger dinner because he sleeps after that.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> i don't want murphy playing fetch or wrestling with another dog after eating for about an hour but he really gets frisky after a meal. it seems like the more he enjoys a meal the friskier he gets. On kibble he always rubbed his face on the carpet, rolled around, made happy noises, sneezed and for some reason runs upstairs to get a toy and comes back down with it. In addition to that, now if he's outside he likes to pee on where he ate and scratch the ground with his back feet and do mini happy laps.....Seems somewhat instinctual so I let him do it. Nothing too crazy though....


lol
Noodles does like to get her little bear after a particuarly huge meal. She squeaks it 4 times then goes to sleep. It's very cute


----------



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> i don't want murphy playing fetch or wrestling with another dog after eating for about an hour but he really gets frisky after a meal. it seems like the more he enjoys a meal the friskier he gets. On kibble he always rubbed his face on the carpet, rolled around, made happy noises, sneezed and for some reason runs upstairs to get a toy and comes back down with it. In addition to that, now if he's outside he likes to pee on where he ate and scratch the ground with his back feet and do mini happy laps.....Seems somewhat instinctual so I let him do it. Nothing too crazy though....


My dog is the same way! Granted he -always- wants to play, but after a meal he goes insane with his balls and wanting to run around. I try to always make him rest but sometimes he ends up running around anyways. It's funny, when I was feeding a combo of dry and "fresh" dog food he would sometimes throw up if he snuck away and got someone to play with him right after eating but that hasn't happened so far on raw (fingers crossed haha).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Having a breed incredibly pone to bloat... I don't let them get too rowdy for an hour, sometimes longer after eating. It helps that only one of my dogs is rowdy to begin with... mostly they just come back inside and sleep.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

I always exercise my dog BEFORE feeding him, mostly because after he eats all he wants to do is sleep. If I exercise him after feeding its usually an hour or two later... when he wakes up from his nap.


----------



## Momof2Aussies (Jan 9, 2013)

At Dog Camp we wait an hour after feeding them. I normally feed my guys a little before everyone else so I can have some alone time for training when all the other dogs are resting after being fed. 
Thanks so much for all the feed back. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't feed raw. if i exercise my dog before feeding i wait 1&1/2 hours to 2 hours after
exercising to feed him. if i feed my dog before exercising i wait 1&1/2 to 2 hours
to exercise him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> Only a few minutes because she doesn't get too crazy after. She eats and then spends 10 minutes rubbing her head and body all over the rug in happiness. I figure she's not really moving around in a way she'll get bloat.
> She gets slightly hyper after the rubs.


Avery does this too. He rubs his head and body on just about anything, including the couch. I tell ppl he thinks he's part cat. LOL


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

CorgiPaws said:


> Having a breed incredibly pone to bloat... I don't let them get too rowdy for an hour, sometimes longer after eating. It helps that only one of my dogs is rowdy to begin with... mostly they just come back inside and sleep.


Do they still get bloated on raw? I thought it was mostly the grains in kibble causing bloat? The only time Logan was ever a bit gassy was after I fed him some veggies - he's NEVER gassy when eating only his meaty bones and organs.


----------

